# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ηλιακό αεροπλανάκι

## Spark

Καλημέρα ειναι! πολλές οι δραστηριότητες αυτη την εποχή, υπάρχει ομως χρόνος και για χόμπυ.
το κιτ ξυλινο αεροπλανάκι τριπλάνο έφτιαξε ο ανιψιος μου και εγω εκανα ότι έπρεπε για να γίνει ηλεκτροκίνητο διχως μπαταρίες με φωτοβολταϊκα πάνελ 6V.

η επόμενη κίνηση ειναι να το δέσουμε με πετονιά να κρέμεται και να κινείται στον αέρα εαν τα καταφέρει.

----------

CybEng (04-07-16), 

Lord Vek (03-07-16)

----------


## finos

Να σου στείλω τηλεχειρισμό !  :Tongue2:

----------


## nikosp

Το αεροπλανάκι αυτό είναι στατικό μοντέλο και δεν πετάει

----------


## Spark



----------


## agis68

πέρα το ότι είναι στατικό και δεν πρόκειται να πετάξει ή έστω να γυρνάει γύρω από ενα φωτιστικό στο ταβάνι (τίποτα περισσότερο) έχει πολύ βάρος που πρέπει να περιοριστεί...

----------

